# Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht



## DaHuaba28 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.

Ich bin bis jetzt nur mit Kraller und Ringmaier Booten gerudert. Diese Boote haben einen tollen geradeaus Lauf aber sind mir neu zu teuer und gebraucht fast nicht zu bekommen.

Hat von euch einer eine Alternative? 

Ich schleppe nur unter Ruder und mit Sideplanern, Boot sollte so um die vier Meter lang sein. 

Hat in dem Bezug jemand Erfahrung mit einem Anka Boot?


----------



## Daniel1983 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Hey 

Google mal waterworld 24 und schau nach dem Fishhunter Boot, für mich eins der besten Ruderboote! Bestell es mir im Mai in 4,30 m als Bausatz (wenig Arbeit und spart 480€)! Zwei Vereinskollegen benutzen es und es kommt super in Fahrt mit wenig Kraft! 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## DaHuaba28 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Ein Freund von mir hat so eins und ist nicht zufrieden. Weicher Boden und schlechter geradeaus Lauf. 

Weiß aber jetzt nicht was für eine Modell bzw was für eine Länge er hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Mir persönlich gefällt die Anka nicht, zumindest wenn vorwiegend gerudert werden soll. 
Durch den platten Boden wird das Boot zwar wenig kippelig sein, aber zum rudern würde ich eine klassische Rumpfform bevorzugen.
Schau dir mal bei den Porsche-Booten das 380/385er an!

http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=38

Jürgen


----------



## ragbar (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Außer Kraller, Ringmaier und Porsche gibt's aber nix, was einen so guten Job für den Zweck macht. Ich hatte vor meinem Kraller 4 andere Boote zum Hechtschleppen unter Ruder im Einsatz. Erfahrung: wirklich gut ging es erst mit dem Kraller. Ich hatte vorher alles versucht, diese Kosten für das Kraller zu umgehen, umsonst.
Ich gebe Dir den Tip: auch wenn's nicht das ist, was Du hören willst, spare länger und leg dann mit einem Kraller, Porsche oder Ringmaier richtig los.


----------



## ulf (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> [...]Bestell es mir im Mai in 4,30 m als Bausatz (wenig Arbeit und spart 480€)! [...]



Hi Daniel

Wo findet man denn da die Option das als Bausatz zu bestellen und was müßte denn da noch gemacht werden ?
Es geht bei Dir doch um dieses Boot http://www.waterworld24.com/shop/article_1015030.001/WaterWorld-Fishhunter-430-Profi-Plus.html?sessid=lgcJrOiJhzgfL5eqAJzqqvny9JyOPX1zx8c7pW9HqcNWhR0vHoxla9Y7ulZjarps&shop_param=cid%3D15%26aid%3D1015030.001%26 , oder ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Dumme Frage von mir:
Ist so ein relativ leichtes Aluboot zum rudern (Windanfälligkeit) nicht von  der Wasserlage her eher suboptimal (auch ein Schlauchboot (noch extremer) ist da ja nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl auf Grund Gewicht/Windanfälligkeit..


----------



## ulf (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Hallo

Schlauchboot ist richtig sch..ße zum rudern, macht aber mit  Außenborder um so mehr Spaß #h. Zum rudern kommt es wohl eher auf eine ordentliches Unterwasser-Schiff (optimale Verdränger-Form) mit Kiel an . 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

@Ulf, dass dieses Boot ein Schwabbelkahn ist, kannst du alleine schon auf den Bildern erkennen, b.z.w. am Gewicht!
Ein Kahn in der Größe wiegt in GFK mindestens 120Kg, eher 150Kg und keine 70Kg.
Es gibt mittig keinerlei Aussteifung, wenn man von den primitiven Dachlattensitzbänken absieht.
Was ist Diolen? 
Daran wirst du nichts reparieren können, geschweige denn laminieren!

@Thomas, so dumm ist die Frage gar nicht, eigentlich eher messerscharf richtig erkannt!

Jürgen


----------



## Pietsch (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Hallo DaHuaba28,

sieh Dir mal den Link über die POCA Boote an, habe selbst eins
mit Scheibe und Plane. Ist sogar Ostsee geeignet und relativ
leicht. Würde es auch mit Trailer verkaufen, wenn Interresse
besteht.
http://www.poca-boote.de/poca-400.html

Gruß Pietsch


----------



## ulf (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Hallo Jürgen

Stimmt, das Gewicht ist schon sehr gering. Da ist ja mein 3,6m Schaluchboot schon schwerer.
Das Material Diolen ist im Bootsbau durchaus üblich. Da streiten aber die Gelehrten drum was da besser ist, GFK oder Diolen. In der Regel wird aber Diolen zusammen im Glasfasern verwendet.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Seele (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Google mal waterworld 24 und schau nach dem Fishhunter Boot, für mich eins der besten Ruderboote! Bestell es mir im Mai in 4,30 m als Bausatz (wenig Arbeit und spart 480€)! Zwei Vereinskollegen benutzen es und es kommt super in Fahrt mit wenig Kraft!
> 
> Gruß Daniel



Ich hatte so ne Wackelschüssel und kann ein rund 5 bis 8 jähriges Fazit abgeben. 


Vorteile: 
- relativ leicht zu rudern
- billig

Nachteile: 
- schwabbeliger Boden
- dem Preis entsprechende Qualität
- Kreuzweh nach 1h weil viel zu niedrige Sitzbänke
- Fischen im stehen möglich aber gefährlich weil einfach extrem kippelig
- wenig Platz
- sehr windanfällig

Also das Boot ist für eine Person zum Angeln empfehlenswert. Wenn man keine langen Touren macht passt das auch. Ist man zu zweit oder will öfters den ganzen Tag fischen ist das Boot nicht geeignet. 
Ich rate jedem davon ab und würde jedem empfehlen gleich bisschen mehr auszugeben und was anständiges kaufen. Man hat mehr Spaß, geht mehr raus fängt somit mehr Fisch, schont sein Kreuz und ist sicherer unterwegs.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Ich habe ein "Anka" Boot 4,30m. in Südschweden liegen, sollte jemand Interesse haben, kann er es geschenkt bekommen.

Da ich nicht immer vor Ort bin und auf Batterie, Pumpe und
Schwimmschalter nicht wirklich Verlass ist, stelle ich auf
Selbstlenzende Boote um.
Zwei davon sind schon da, hier ein kurzes Video während der Fahrt:   http://youtu.be/bbYDe4YWong
Ein Pioner Tretboot aus PE, wird im April zum Elektroboot umgebaut, es ist auch selbstlenzend.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## DaHuaba28 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Danke für die Antworten habe ich mir schon fast gedacht das es keine Alternative gibt.


----------



## Daniel1983 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Hallo,

Hier der Bausatz http://www.waterworld24.com/shop/ar...YhYSvqdS&shop_param=cid=15&aid=1015030.0.001&

Ich finde das boot absolut nicht schwabbelig! Fische am 130 Hektar großen Baggersee und für mich ist das eins der wendigsten und am besten zu rudernden Boote hier am See. Die dollen hat der Kollege gegen selbstgemachte ausgetauscht, die Fest an die Bordwand verschraubt sind sowie die Sitzbank gut 7-10 aufgebockt was dem vertikalangeln und rudern sehr entgegenkommt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ulf (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Boot zum schleppen auf Hecht*

Hi Daniel

Danke für den Link. Mit dem Eigenbau-Anteil kann man sich ja die von Seele beschriebenen Nachteile zum größten Teil selber gleich mit beheben. Der nach innen gehenden Boden dürfte auch recht stabilisierend auf die Lage im Wasser wirken. Wenn man nicht einen festen Liegeplatz hat, wird das schon ein brauchbares Boot sein, zumal wenn man es auf den Auto-Dach transportieren will.

Gruß Ulf


----------

